# Adolf - Der Film: Telefonstreich mit Churchill und Adolf



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Adolf - Der Film: Telefonstreich mit Churchill und Adolf*

					Walter Moers und Adolf-Sprecher Thomas Pigor haben im Rahmen der Crowdfunding-Kampagne zu Adolf - Der Film einen der famosen Telefonstreiche vertont, mit denen Churchill seinen Kontrahenten in den Comics regelmäßig auf unnachahmliche Weise zum Narren hält.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Adolf - Der Film: Telefonstreich mit Churchill und Adolf*


----------



## butter_milch (24. Januar 2013)

Genau meine Art von Humor, ich freue mich schon riesig


----------



## Seeefe (24. Januar 2013)

Einfach köstlich


----------



## type_o (24. Januar 2013)

Dieser Film wird wohl besser wie alle 'Werner'-Filme! 
Der >Witz< in diesem Film, ist genau das richtige für mich! 
Kann es kaum erwarten, das der Film endlich Online ist! 

MfG type_o


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Januar 2013)

Nur schade das man die Sprecher Teilweise nur schwer verstehen kann.
Aber so ein Film ist schon Korrekt, die Na(r)zis(sen) müssen verarscht werden


----------



## Atomtoaster (24. Januar 2013)

Ich buchstabiere: N A Z I mit doppel S.

Und der Schweinehund war auch gut.

Freu mich.


----------



## savage-fg (24. Januar 2013)

Göttlich


----------



## derP4computer (24. Januar 2013)

Werde ich mir bei Zeiten auch ansehen.


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2013)

Wollens wieder wen in den Suizid treiben.. ?


----------



## Turrican! (25. Januar 2013)

Soll das wirklich lustig sein? Bin ich mit 36 zu alt, um darüber auch nur lächeln zu können? Wie abgedroschen ist dieser Schwachsinn? 
Und vor Allem: Was hat dieser geistige Spar-Erguss auf PCGH zu suchen ???


----------



## MG42 (25. Januar 2013)

Naja, war relativ lustig, aber ist nicht jedermanns Sache, über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2013)

Unabhängig von der Thematik, über die man sicher streiten oder auch geteilter Meinung sein kann, find ich das jetzt nicht soooo lustig


----------



## foofighter656 (25. Januar 2013)

Geistiger Dünnsch*** ist hierfür ja noch ein Kompliment. Was das hier zu suchen hat, verstehe ich erst recht nicht...


----------



## Willforce (25. Januar 2013)

Ignorieren wir einfach die Bremser hier!
Walter Mörs ist und bleibt Kult.
Und der neue Adolf Film wird ganz großes kino werden. 

Gleich noch mal Werbung machen : ADOLF-online - Er ist wieder da!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2013)

ich freu mich schon darauf und ich will die Stuka Tapete endlich mal im Laden sehen


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon darauf und ich will die Stuka Tapete endlich mal im Laden sehen


 Anzeige wegen Wiederbetätigung gefällig..  ?


----------



## Low (25. Januar 2013)

Da guck ich lieber Dschungel Camp, das geht garnicht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Januar 2013)

Willforce schrieb:


> Ignorieren wir einfach die Bremser hier!
> Walter Mörs ist und bleibt Kult.
> Und der neue Adolf Film wird ganz großes kino werden.


 
Nur weil er mal was "Kultiges" gemacht hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Rest auch Kult wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2013)

Was es geworden ist sieht man ja erst wenn der Film fertig ist, aber Potenzial ist ja vorhanden


----------



## OctoCore (27. Januar 2013)

> ... im Rahmen der Crowdfunding-Kampagne zu Adolf - Der Film ...



Ähm... Krautfunding bitteschön.


----------

